# CUPS 1.5.3 - Es wird nicht mehr gedruckt



## jimb0p (13. Januar 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe auf meinem Raspberry PI CUPS 1.5.3 installiert und meinen Brother HL-2030 hinzugefügt. Bis gestern hat er auch immer problemlos gedruckt, nur ich hatte zwei Druckvorgänge die ich am Drucker abbrechen musste, seit dem kann ich nichts mehr drucken.  Hat jemand eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?

Gruß
jimb0p


----------



## Bratkartoffel (13. Januar 2014)

Hi,

hatte meinen Raspi bis vor kurzem auch als Printserver laufen. Leider ist bei dem vorallem der RAM sehr klein, dadurch konnte ich nach ca 12 Stunden auch nichts mehr drucken, musste den Raspi dann neu starten, dann gings wieder ne Zeit lang.

Versuche mal ein einfaches Textdokument (mit dem Editor, nicht Word oder OpenOffice) zu drucken, das sollte noch gehen. Wenn nicht, dann schau im Logfile vom Cups nach, da müsste dann eine Fehlermeldung stehen.

Grüße,
BK


----------



## jimb0p (9. Februar 2014)

Hatte alles nichts gebracht. Habe den Drucker einfach über das Webinterface rausgeschmissen und neu hinzugefügt. Jetzt läuft es wieder. Danke für die Hilfe!


----------

